
Ask HN: What's a good recent programming related movie you've watched? - mapierce
I&#x27;ve just watched Zero Days and it was awesome. Curious as to some other code&#x2F;programming related movies out there.
======
geekodour
This is by far my best computer/programming related movie/doc
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Internet%27s_Own_Boy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Internet%27s_Own_Boy)

